# Cat sleeps in flower pot



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

For the past few days,Ms.Cali has been sleeping in our flower pot. There are no seeds in the pot. Just dirt. 

I don't understand why she wants to sleep in the pot of dirt. not very comfy. I have a dog igloo with pillows & blankets inside for her & smokey to sleep in. 

I have attached 2 pictures for you to see. :kittyball


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

P.S. How can I get the igloo "winter ready"? Last winter, I filled up with straw...and I don't think smokey & cali went inside it. 

thanks


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have much experience handling feral cats, but I hardly think a plastic igloo is going to be very warm in New York's brutal winter, even with some straw. You'd do better with more insulation. I remember Deanna had some excellent pics on her thread last year. Here it is, to give you some cheap and useful ideas:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/305114-pics-feral-cats-shelter.html

Hopefully that helps you some?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*heated cat house...*

Im sure theres a thread about this some where on this website. but im going to ask anyways....

Its the middle of October and its starting to get cold. (sigh). So once again I am working on getting the igloo set for the winter time.

So my mom said that I should look into getting the heated cat house. So I did some searching around for one. 

I found the A-Frame one by K&H brand. That one holds more then one kitty. So im thinking of getting that house. It will be on my front porch where its sheltered. So its pretty safe there. 

So I am wondering what you guys thought about this heated cat house. We are getting a special plug for it too. It does not stay heated all the time. 





 
Last winter,smokey peed on the straw inside the igloo. so I don't want that to happen again. Ive got some old outdoor chair pillows inside the igloo and an old cat bed as well for them to snuggle in. I took a tail flap from a horse blanket and duct taped that to the opening of the igloo so theres a door to block the wind.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I've used straw for my feral's house but don't think it's very warm. It's on the sunny side of my house which is usually the leeward side, within the fenced yard, and I replace the straw when it gets too matted down. House is used, for the straw is shaped into a cat bed within a week of my setting it up - already, this fall.

OP, if you think the cat(s) are not using their house, check and see if the wind goes in. Your picture sure looks sheltered, but perhaps the wind goes around that little wall and funnels right in or something.

Cats like flowerpots. They're round, draft proof, and often just the right size.  One might almost consider a flower pot inside the cat house! 

Reading the cathouse thread (from that link) makes me want to get reflective insulated styrofoam. Don't know how well it will work in the shelter I have which is the house that came with this feral when he was TNR to my house. I'm sorry that thread got closed, I would love to know how she cut that stuff and - what? glued it in place?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the A-Frame cat house. It came with the heated sleeping pad which has the long wired cord that plugs into the outlet on the front porch. 

Mom also got a special plug that controls the temp reading of the heated pad. But of course that plug does not fit with the outlet. So dad has to get a different special plug so this heat plug will fit. ugh... 

All of these "special plugs" and such... smokey & cali better use this house this winter! just saying... lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very cool cat house. Im assuming that the company only lets the heat get to a certain temperature but you should contact the company and make sure that is the case. My friend has the pitched roof heated cat house like that. The cats stayed in it for hours with no problem in cold weather.

When doing a feral cat house it ideally should have a 6" opening. Cats feel safe in small spaces and then the elements can keep the shelter cold. 

Use straw not hay for those not familiar with bedding in feral houses. Straw doesnt have the moisture in it that hay does. In snow areas most TNR people dont use blankets and beds because they can get wet and take on moisture. but do what ever works for you. Bottom line is a cat has shelter from bad weather and a greater chance of survival and comfort.


Im not sure why your kitty pooed in the iglo. Might we the opening was too big and it seemed like a cat box?

Another tip if its available to you, is putting the shelter up on a table or up higher, cats tend to feel safer when up higher, from predators. 

Great job providing for your outdoor kitty. Shes a lovely looking calico girl. What great markings!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*quick question about styrofoam coolers*

A while ago,my dad had gotten frozen food and it came in a styrofoam cooler. I was excited because I can make a house now. 

Is there a standard size for the styrofoam cooler that you use to make those feral cat houses?? Or it doesn't matter what size the cooler is?

The one we have...I put inside a 22 gallon tote container and it was a tight fit. So I was thinking a 24 gallon so that straw can go inside it...

Mom said to take measurement so that we can get the right size tote.

Oh and once its all done...where in the woods would it go? I know you cant see my woods..but I need some ideas of where I can put it..


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

@Mitts & Tess

1.yes,the heated pad turns on when it hits a certain temp outside. Lately..its been really warm here in ny. so the heated bed hasn't been on that much. even at night. 

2. The cat houses are on my front porch. Its closed in a bit. So smokey feels safe on my porch. 

3. I love ms.cali. she meows at me sometimes when I feed her. so cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

ThreeCatzGirl, make sure that you scrubbed the inside of that igloo with Nature's Miracle so that he can't smell pee anymore. 

Also, my stray wouldn't go in his house last year, because the new heated pad I bought (he peed on the old one...) was giving off a chemical smell. Does the igloo have any kind of smell that might be turning them off?

Are Smokey and Cali buddies, so they'd be ok sharing a space? 

Putting the igloo on a raised surface is a great idea. The opening seems kind of large to me. Maybe you can just hang a towel halfway down to block some of the wind. And if there isn't a second exit, you could try cutting a small hole towards one side of the igloo, in case they feel threatened and want to get out. The A-frame house might just draw them in when they feel the warmth.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

spirite.. Ive done the *Nature's Miracle* spray a few times. Nope...the igloo is free of smells. It is fine. The pee in the igloo has stopped.

Yes,Smokey & Cali are friends. They had kittens together. (twice)  So they always come together for dinner. 

The igloo is fine. I have a tail flap (from an old horse blanket)taped to the sides to keep the wind out. The igloo is on the side of my porch. So it really doesn't get windy on that side anyways. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Now what about my question for the cooler... 

You guys don't have to reply anymore about the igloo. Ive got it under control.


----------

